# Alpha pharma oral winstrol/rexabol 50mg



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi guys

just wondering anyone currently using AP oral winstrol/rexabol 50mg if yes is it gtg as in correctly dosed etc

before i waste my cash on more ****e gear lol

want to add it along side my onerip cycle, thanks in advance


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

One product I have not used, did have a box till my mate took them yesterday, there products seem fine, I would think you be ok using them, 50-100mg per day would be my dose,


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

topdog said:


> One product I have not used, did have a box till my mate took them yesterday, there products seem fine, I would think you be ok using them, 50-100mg per day would be my dose,


nice one mate


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Deffo gtg I'm after some myself at the mo but my source is all out


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

thanks lads, its ****ing expensive compared to rest ugl's


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Tell me about it twice the price


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

bens1991 said:


> Tell me about it twice the price


thats why i wanna make sure its gtg lol

to much underdosed gear about


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Twice the price!!!! I normally use pc and only a little difference, and 10 less tabs,


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I pay less than a pint of beer extra for AP, compared to other reputable labs. Twice the price ffs. No need for that.


----------



## maximus786 (Jul 28, 2012)

iv heard mixed reviews about AP wini. have used Rohm wini 50mg, were very good and reasonably priced.


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

maximus786 said:


> iv heard mixed reviews about AP wini. have used Rohm wini 50mg, were very good and reasonably priced.


nice one bro, might consider giving rohm win ago, wont bother with pc win


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

rexobol 10mg i had them, best winnys i ever tuck, 20mg would dry me inside out


----------



## ProteinPitstop (Jun 20, 2011)

AP Rexobol are great, used the Rexogin which is the injectable and by far the best gear around.


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

ProteinPitstop said:


> AP Rexobol are great, used the Rexogin which is the injectable and by far the best gear around.


Yes like rexogin myself, heard people had problems but silly ****s putting in there biceps and pecs.


----------



## imabigguy (Oct 4, 2011)

As other people have mentioned i have found AP to be much more expensive about 30-40% more than rohms 50mg tabs, best tren i have used was AP parabolan the only issue with them is the price.


----------



## nealo (May 22, 2010)

Didnt even think you could get winstrol in tablet form!??!


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

nealo said:


> Didnt even think you could get winstrol in tablet form!??!


winstrol is mostly used in oral form, from what ive read on here & other bb forums

its safer to use oral winstrol instead was injectable.


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

dont no where you getting your price's from lol.

i rate it highly over most ugs. hotdog has also used it and rates it. good stuff!!


----------

